# Diesel fuel additive



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember a thread that hit on this but can't locate it.

I received some opti lube winter diesel fuel additive today. How does or do thess perform vs. claims? Noticably different?

The big question are there any possible negative side effects that could happen (using as intended of course).?


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

No idea, but my NH dealer likes you to run Lucas in your fuel for the pump and top end.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I remember a thread that hit on this but can't locate it.
> 
> I received some opti lube winter diesel fuel additive today. How does or do thess perform vs. claims? Noticably different?
> 
> The big question are there any possible negative side effects that could happen (using as intended of course).?


Nope, no side effects that I have seen....I used opti-lube in my tractors last winter when it got down to the ridiculous temperature of 4 degrees and I had no jelling.....matter of fact, going to add some O-L to my tractors this week....it's getting the time of year where it gets cold here.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We use Power Service in the skid loader and mixer tractor. If you thin it down WAY too much it could actually cause it to gel quicker. Ask my dad, he has a tendency of putting in too many gluts when he refuels...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Nope, no side effects that I have seen....I used opti-lube in my tractors last winter when it got down to the ridiculous temperature of 4 degrees and I had no jelling.....matter of fact, going to add some O-L to my tractors this week....it's getting the time of year where it gets cold here.


I haven't had any problems without additive gelling at 20 or 30 below. I look forward to trying it out. Especially on my beothers tractor which hasno block heater. His starts rough below 20.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Technically you shouldn't have to add any additive as the gas companies add it to the fuels that are in the areas of where it could be a problem. I haven't had any diesel gel on my since I've owned my truck for the last 7 years. There is no harm to using it and no bad side affects.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OL is supposed to have water demulsifiers.....which would be nice for condensation this time of year here.

Regards, Mike

http://opti-lube.com/index.php/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Brian8 said:


> Technically you shouldn't have to add any additive as the gas companies add it to the fuels that are in the areas of where it could be a problem. I haven't had any diesel gel on my since I've owned my truck for the last 7 years. There is no harm to using it and no bad side affects.


Not here they don't. It's a blend of number 1 and number 2 diesel, no additives. Number 1 could just as well be left for furnace fuel as there is so little heat in it it uses about 30% more to do the same job. We run straight number 2 and a little Power Service.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Same thing here in northern Illinois. As soon as they start blending I lose mileage. As soon as I find a good fuel tank I'm putting one in at the farm for on road. I'll treat it my self. As for additives ibuae the stanadyne additive, seems to add enough lubricity for my older tractors.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Brian8 said:


> Technically you shouldn't have to add any additive as the gas companies add it to the fuels that are in the areas of where it could be a problem. I haven't had any diesel gel on my since I've owned my truck for the last 7 years. There is no harm to using it and no bad side affects.


Some of the chain stations think that will work HERE.Until it hits 30 below and you are stranded on the highway,they claim its good to 30 below but then guys are gelling up at 10 below.No fun to be jelled up on the highway.Your hands wet with fuel changing a filter with semis flying by you with a sub zero wind blowin up your ass wiil change your mind in a hurry about trusting there additive they put in,or did they?I prefer using the stations and put some #1 in depending on the weather.Most of the time I can run #2 but if I know cold weather is comeing I'd sooner be safe then sitting on the road.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Not here they don't. It's a blend of number 1 and number 2 diesel, no additives. Number 1 could just as well be left for furnace fuel as there is so little heat in it it uses about 30% more to do the same job. We run straight number 2 and a little Power Service.


Yea then they are idiots because it only gets you down to -6 degrees if they do that. Also additives don't stop the waxing of fuel it only reduces the amount of particulates that can wax together which cause bigger particulates that are your "gelling" if you have a good additive in the fuel at the station and add more additive you can actually make the fuel worse. The fluid characteristics may deteriorate and the CFPP may rise which actually reverses what your trying to do . No 1 diesel is what makes it winter and is more expensicpve than No 2 diesel and is why your mileage declines when using it.

Not all additives work if they aren't added at the time of fill up as the temps of the fuel is above freezing at fill up and if you add later it won't mix correctly as the temps of fuel has dropped below freezing

Also once your truck is running a lot of diesels have a spill return where excess diesel from the injector pumps and injectors is returned to the ful tank which means once the truck is warm then warm fuel will be circulated back. Now this isn't a massive amount of fuel to rely on and doesn't do crap for our tractors.

If I was seeing -30 degrees a good amount of times in the winter I would get a pre fuel heater because even additives have a hard time helping at that temp. You also have to worry about the water particulates that are in the fuel and when you stop your truck overnight they will stay at the bottom of your tank and freeze.

And your chain stations won't have a chance when it gets to -30 degrees out. They would need a whole different type of fuel as even No 1 would gel as it is only good to -10 so that would be common sense to add an additive that is for arctic temps. Winter blend is diesel that the additive is added by the store. Winterized diesel is additives that is added by the suppliers.

Just trying to throw out information and not able to get to all the variables out there...


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh and those that aren't running newer trucks should be adding in a lubricating additive as the ULSD is horrible on the trucks and if you want the seals to stay good longer then run a good lubricator and especially in your tractors.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

I've had this test results for years now and is pretty informative and gives you some great numbers to look at and what works and doesn't work

http://www.jatonkam35s.com/DeuceTechnicalManuals/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad to see that Opti-Lube XPD was so highly ranked in Brian's study he shared.....and I would like to thank puritanize for giving me the opportunity to try O-L XPD about 16 months ago... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I've had an old timer tell me that they are putting ethanol in diesel. Is this true?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Brian8 said:


> I've had this test results for years now and is pretty informative and gives you some great numbers to look at and what works and doesn't work
> http://www.jatonkam35s.com/DeuceTechnicalManuals/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf


That same test came with my opti lube. Good to see it from another source. Sounds like a true third party review. Good deal. Opti lube winter blend will be in my Kubota on Saturday.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a study on Lubricity for ultra low sulfer diesel adding something to replace the sulfer that helped lubricate the fuel pump.

Jelling and cloud points is something totally different.

Mn has 5% soy diesel in winter and 10% in summer which adds lubricity and burning something that I grow.And I have shares in the plant down the road.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Jelling and cloud points is something totally different".

Agreed, but the study goes on to say that some of these additives(Opti-Lube XPD) do more than add lubricity;

" These tests prove that often times the fuel we

purchase is not adequately treated and may therefore contribute to
accelerated wear of our fuel delivery systems. For this reason it may be
prudent to use an after market diesel fuel additive to ENSURE adequate
lubrication of the fuel delivery system. Additionally, many additives can offer
added benefits such as Cetane improver, anti-gel agents and water
separators (demulsifiers). Some fuel additives include water emulsifiers that
cause the water to remain in suspension with the fuel. "

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've always used Power Service additive with good results. We always add it to our bulk tank before the driver fills it so it mixes well while filling. Have run #2 with power service down to -20 in my 01 dodge before with no problems but I prefer a little #1 in the tank when it gets that cold. Right now our farm fuel is mixed 50/50 and also power service in it. I prefer to pay the little extra price for the #1 just for the piece of mind to not be gelled up. The few times I have gelled up tractors I was lucky that they kept running and I was able to just change the filters and add #1. I try to keep a bottle of Emergency 911 behind the seat of my pickup in the winter just in case. Think its also made by Power Service. Handy stuff to have if you start to gel up and can keep the engine running long enough to let it circulate through the fuel system and do its job.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

MScowman said:


> I've had an old timer tell me that they are putting ethanol in diesel. Is this true?


As far as I know they aren't but have you been at any diesel pumps that had anything other than ULSD or B-5 b-20? Anything with an E then a number next to the diesel?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've heard of guys putting gas in #2 diesel instead of #1 in extremely cold weather.Nothing I would ever do.I think this was on the older engines before the high pressure injectors,etc.Truckers mainly,IIRC around 10% gas to diesel mix.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea don't add gas to diesel. That's gonna cause you more trouble than you want


----------



## PaulChristenson (Dec 17, 2009)

Winter... http://stanadyneadditives.com/winter-1000/

The rest of the time... http://stanadyneadditives.com/performance-formula/


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cy, I heard that also. My dads dad used to do that way way back. Probably worked extremely well before the advent of 30,000 psi injectors.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sethd11 said:


> Cy, I heard that also. My dads dad used to do that way way back. Probably worked extremely well before the advent of 30,000 psi injectors.


Yea that would get spendy in a hurry.I put a set of aftermarket injectors in my 05 $500 each,Cummins were $800 IIRC.Mechanic said 1 drop of water or even a air bubble can ruin a high pressure injector.Let alone some gas,lol.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yup gas will make a big problem in a hurry. You used to be able to use transmission fluid in your diesel as a lubricant and was supposed to clean the system. Now that there are so many additives in the tranny fluid it can't burn the additives so that is out now. You can use two stroke oil as an additive and add one quart to your tank every fill up which will lubricate your system and usually quiets the injectors down a lot in the truck. You don't want to use synthetic blends at all. As long as it says TWC-3 your good to go. So that's another option for adding to your truck in the low sulphur battle we have going on now.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Found out today (I asked) that my fuel company is adding a product to their storeage called Ecoclean from a company called Innospec. Know anything about it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bonfire, I found this...quite a broad based company.....be sure and click on the "markets" in the header.

Regards, Mike

http://www.innospecinc.com/market/performance-fuel-specialties/family/ecoclean-r-


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

just about everybody uses this in here but were not in Minnesota


----------

